# visualizer software



## cfd701 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any cheap or even better free visualizer software to use with the ION?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 30, 2012)

Try this thread or http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...115-lighting-plot-visualization-software.html or maybe http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/1831-download.html, or this one.


Or the Lighting Visualization Software - ControlBooth collaborative article on the CB Wiki.

Then there's ETC's Wiki article which gives some hints about visualizers.


----------



## cfd701 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## meatpopsicle (Jan 31, 2012)

cfd701 said:


> Any cheap or even better free visualizer software to use with the ION?


 
I hear Capture has free demos and, if you're a student, free student editions. That may be new information from the posts that you were given.


----------

